# Jerry Bruckheimer plant Sequels u.a. zu "Fluch der Karibik"



## Nord25 (22. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jerry Bruckheimer plant Sequels u.a. zu "Fluch der Karibik"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jerry Bruckheimer plant Sequels u.a. zu "Fluch der Karibik"


----------



## Wamboland (22. April 2014)

Als wenn es nicht noch unzählige grandiose Stoffe gäbe die man verfilmen könnte.


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Als wenn es nicht noch unzählige grandiose Stoffe gäbe die man verfilmen könnte.


Tja.
Ist halt wie in der Gamebranche:
Nur kein Risiko eingehen. Wenn ein Titel funktioniert, dann einfach weiterproduzieren.
Etwas Neues?
Iiiik.
Ich glaub der letzte grosse Kracher, welcher auf Risiko Produziert wurde, war die HdR-Trilogie.
Aber das hatte sich wohl auch gelohnt


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (22. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tja.
> Ich glaub der letzte grosse Kracher, welcher auf Risiko Produziert wurde, war die HdR-Trilogie.
> Aber das hatte sich wohl auch gelohnt


 
Oder Avatar...


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Oder Avatar...


Stimmt. Kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## graphimundo (22. April 2014)

oder Inception....


----------



## LOX-TT (22. April 2014)

oder die neue Batman Trilogie (bzw. halt der 1. Teil)

es gibt schon ein paar


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2014)

graphimundo schrieb:


> oder Inception....


Inception war in meinen Augen kein sehr grosses Risiko:
160 Mio für nen DiCaprio-Film. Sowas geht immer
Ohne Zweifel ein cooler Film. Aber nicht sooo erfolgreich.

Im Vergleich:
Avatar, welcher wirklich ein Experiment war benötigte (geschätzte) 300Mio $
Herr der Ringe wollte Peter Jackson nur als Trilogie machen. Kosten: 281Mio $ (93 +94 +94)


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> oder die neue Batman Trilogie (bzw. halt der 1. Teil)
> 
> es gibt schon ein paar


Auch Batman ist eine bekannte Marke. Risiko?
Nee


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2014)

den 1. Fluch der Karibik könnte man aber als Risiko ansehen, da Piraten davor quasi tot waren, aber natürlich gabs auch da nen Darsteller Bonus (Johnny Depp)


----------



## graphimundo (23. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Inception war in meinen Augen kein sehr grosses Risiko:
> 160 Mio für nen DiCaprio-Film. Sowas geht immer
> Ohne Zweifel ein cooler Film. Aber nicht sooo erfolgreich.
> 
> ...


 
Du fragtest nicht nach den erfolgreichsten Filmen sondern nach "frischen bzw. gewagteren" Projekten und dazu zählt im übrigen die Herr der Ringe Trilogie mal so gar nicht auf Grund der starken Lizenz,


----------



## Reaper1706 (23. April 2014)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Du fragtest nicht nach den erfolgreichsten Filmen sondern nach "frischen bzw. gewagteren" Projekten und dazu zählt im übrigen die Herr der Ringe Trilogie mal so gar nicht auf Grund der starken Lizenz,


 
Häääää? Wtf???? Na klar zählt HdR zu den gewagten Projekten! Hast du mal die Bücher gelesen????

Wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn du sowas schreibst. Ich glaube so ziemlich niemand hätte sich bis zum Release des ersten Teils vorstellen können, dass man die Bücher so genial umsetzen könnte. Wenn man heute nochmal die Bücher liest, bekommt man nur noch Frust und fragt sich, wann ist ein Kapitel endlich zu Ende. Und wenn ein Film/Triliogie so eine Wirkung erzeugt, dann würde ich sagen: Alles richtig gemacht!

Und wie die Produzenten und Medien bereits vor "Die Gefährten" schrieben: Das Buch/Trilogie ist filmisch nicht umsetzbar...

So siehts aus!!! HdR ist filmtechnisch mit Abstand das Beste was wir im Bereich Fantasy bis heute geliefert bekommen haben. Das kann man von den Büchern nicht behaupten! Und das sage ich als HdR Fan!


----------



## Reaper1706 (23. April 2014)

@graphimundo
Und außerdem hättest du mal das Making of zum HdR angucken sollen. Es war für die Produzenten rund um Peter Jackson zunächst mal sehr sehr schwer, überhaupt das Vertrauen zu bekommen, drei Filme aus den drei Büchern zu machen. Und das sagt einiges aus, wieviel Wagnis New Line und Warner da eingegangen sind. - naja, hauptsächlich New Line. Warner leckte sich ja nur die Pfoten beim Vertrieb! Das muss man auch mal sagen!


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2014)

Viel lieber hätte ich ein *Armageddon 2* 

Die Überlebenden müssen noch mal zum Mars da er auf die Erde zurast, als Affleck und Co. ankommen merken sie daß der Geist von Bruce Willis dafür verantwortlich ist wegen seinem Verantwortungsgefül Liv gegenüber


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Viel lieber hätte ich ein *Armageddon 2*
> 
> Die Überlebenden müssen noch mal zum Mars da er auf die Erde zurast, als Affleck und Co. ankommen merken sie daß der Geist von Bruce Willis dafür verantwortlich ist wegen seinem Verantwortungsgefül Liv gegenüber


 
mit mindestens 7,3 Explosionen pro Filmminute


----------



## graphimundo (23. April 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> ...



Das spiegelt deine persönliche Meinung wieder und gilt nicht als Maßstab für Andere. Und ja ich ich habe die Bücher gelesen (nach den Filmen) und kann deine Beobachtungen nicht unterstreichen. Auch kannst du durch ein Making of zu einem Film keine Aussage darüber treffen wie viel Arbeit, Überzeugungsleistung und was auch immer nötig war um diesen zu realisieren, insbesondere im Vergleich zu anderen Projekten. Unterm Strich bleibt der Fakt, dass der Herr der Ringe auch vor der Verfilmung schon eine starke und sehr bekannte Lizenz darstellte und das Risiko daraus einen Film zu machen, dessen Teile im Schnitt auch gerade einmal läppische 90 Millionen gekostet haben, doch wirklich überschaubar war. Mal davon ab das es ja nicht einmal die erste Umsetzung in  Bewegtbildern war.

P.S. mir kommt es auch so vor das in deinen Augen wohl die Qualität der Filme leidet wenn man ihnen das Image als Risiko-Projekt abspricht aber vielleicht nochmal es geht nicht um die Qualität eines Films, das was nicht die "Frage" seitens MCDrake.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2014)

Ich stelle mal folgende Prognosen auf:

- "Fluch der Karibik": Wird ein todsicherer Selbstläufer, sofern Depp's aktuelle Flop-Quote mit "Lone Ranger" und "Transcendence" (hat am ersten Ami-Wochenende gerade mal 10 Mio. $ eingefahren) ein rechtzeitiges Ende findet
- "Beverly Hills Cop": Unter Garantie ein Flop, Kassengift Murphy bürgt dafür. ^^
- "Top Gun": Wenn der Tom nicht erneut die Hauptrolle abbekommt, wird das ein 50:50-Filmchen. Und selbst wenn Tom seine alte Rolle spielt, muss das noch keinen Kassenschlager bedeuten.

Fazit:
Die Piraten dürfen die Kinoleinwände erneut erobern, der Rest sollte es besser lassen.


----------



## Exar-K (23. April 2014)

Die Karibik-Reihe hat leider von Film zu Film abgebaut.
Ich hege keine großen Hoffnungen für einen 5. Teil.

Beverly Hills Cop könnte vielleicht was werden, halte ich aber auch für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2014)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Du fragtest nicht nach den erfolgreichsten Filmen sondern nach "frischen bzw. gewagteren" Projekten und dazu zählt im übrigen die Herr der Ringe Trilogie mal so gar nicht auf Grund der starken Lizenz,



Inception hatte mit Nolan einen damals schon bekannten Regisseur.
Mit DiCaprio einen Megastar in der Besetzung.

Bei HdR stand bei Peter Jackson grad mal ein "Bad Taste", "Meet the Feebles" oder ein "The Frighteners" im Lebenslauf.
Und wer von den Schauspielern war wirklich dafür bekannt, Leute ins Kino zu locken?
Ich wüsste jetzt niemanden.

HdR wurde in meinen Augen erst "dank" den Filmen vielen Leuten offenbart.
Ich kenne einige, die erst nach den Filmen die Bücher gelesen haben.
Und eben, WEIL die Bücher als unverfilmbar galten, wars gleich nochmals ein Risiko, dieses Projekt zu starten.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> den 1. Fluch der Karibik könnte man aber als Risiko ansehen, da Piraten davor quasi tot waren, aber natürlich gabs auch da nen Darsteller Bonus (Johnny Depp)


Auch hier kann ich persönlich zustimmen 
Ein Film, der auf einer Attraktion in nem Vergnügungspark basiert...


----------

